# ملفات اكسل و وورد عجيبة ارجو الاستفادة



## مجدي اللوقا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم/
كنت قد وعدت بان أشارك بملف كامل متكامل أقوم حاليا باعداده للتسعير و حساب الكميات و تحليل الأسعار و أبشركم بأني أعمل عليه الان و سأقوم بعرض خطواته خطوة خطوة قبل الانتهاء منه بحيث نتشاور في الأمر حتى نستفيد من الأفكار لأنه الملف بصراحة لن يحتمل الخطأ ، و اعتقد أن أهم خطوة فيه أن نخرج بجدول كميات كامل يحتوى على جميع البنود التي قد تواجهنا في أي مشروع و قد اقتربت من الانتهاء منه و سوف أعرضه عليكم انشاء الله لنراجعه سويا قبل البدء بالمرحلة الاخرى ، و الى هذا الوقت أقدم لكم مجموعة ملفات اكسل وورد تفيدنا في مراحل تنفيذ المشروع أرجو منكم الاستفادة منها و تطويرها بما يخدم العمل الذي تقومون به و قد تحصلت عليها من بعض المواقع المختصةز

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مجدي

planning templates.rar​


----------



## Tariqm (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس
فعلا ملفات مفيدة


----------



## Jamal (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا
ننتظر المزيد مثل هذه المشاركات الرائعة


----------



## كمال أبو مروة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## m_owies (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس ولكن رجاء ان يكون مزودا بمعدلات وأرقام وأسعار حقيقية بغض النظر عن الدولة فسوف يساعد علي مناقشة الملف في المنتدى بشكل عميق 

شكرا وفي الانتظار...........


----------



## sameh76 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل واشكركم


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الملفات كتيرة لكن يبدو أنها مفيدة بالفعل من النظرة الأولى , مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالبارى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا
وجارى التحميل


----------



## mustafasas (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الملفات رائعة و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## دعيج (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## takawy (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## tamem1 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك مهندس


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## fariedeldiasty (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sheco_27 (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود .


----------



## ahmedafatah (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## abosalah1 (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_alshamlan (7 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engahmedezz (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## متذكر (8 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم:*
*الملفات رائعة و ننتظر المزيد*​


----------



## emofleh (8 فبراير 2010)

بالفعل عمل يستحق التقدير وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamzeaziz (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ibrahiem (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## ibrahiem (8 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة ممكن معلومات على تصميم السكك الحديدية العالية السرعة وطرق حساب المنحنيات الافقية والرأسية


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 فبراير 2010)

المعلومات رائعة ومتنوعة جدا
شكرا لك
ننتظر المزيد من الروائع كهذه


----------



## عمر العامري (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## eng.abady (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد قدورة (19 فبراير 2010)

ملفات اكثر من رائعة. مشكور


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا 
ووفقك الله لكل ماهو خير


----------



## خالد موسى1 (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.A1 (17 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## محمودشمس (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0 *​


----------



## eng-omar (18 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## jirar (27 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل....جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## 1qaz (30 مايو 2010)

جزا الله المهندس مجدي اللوقا الف خير وانا الان اعمل على تجميع ملف فيه كل المعاملات الخاصة ببنود العمل في المباني ونسب المواد وكيفية تحليلها وانشاء الله سوف اقوم برفعها عما قريب الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء اذا كان هنالك من يمتلك مثل هذا الملف رفعه واعطائي اياه لاضافته


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## دعيج (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خمائل (16 يوليو 2010)

thanky


----------



## fadiafarouk (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## tuiguine (22 يوليو 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (25 أغسطس 2010)

many thanks


----------



## فارس حسن (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخي...


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed_abuamer (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ملفات حقا روعة


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على الملفات المفيده جدا جزيت خيرا


----------



## nabil969 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ادامكم الله على كل جهد


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة 
بجد ملفات رائعة جدا


----------



## fadiafarouk (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mano9 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا*


----------



## مصطفى الراوي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## didiplani (30 مارس 2011)

thaink's


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (13 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير**ا*
*نرجو المزيد
وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (24 يوليو 2011)

many thanksss.. for ur effort and waiting for more...


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (24 يوليو 2011)

*الملفات كتيرة لكن يبدو أنها مفيدة بالفعل من النظرة الأولى , مع خالص الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## فراس الحبال (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك و وفقك


----------



## nofal (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## العبقرية (11 يناير 2012)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع يسلموا الايادى


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## عماد الحنادة (17 يناير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## sang (17 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع و جاري التحميل


----------



## hhmdan (19 يناير 2012)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البوجواري (20 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## رضا المرسى على (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## kanan (22 يناير 2012)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Ata (24 يناير 2012)

هؤلاء الذين يبذلون لإخوانهم هنيئا لهم بالدعوات الصادقة
شكرا لجهدك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BMW_LOVE (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## قيصر الجد (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وتسلم على المجهود


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mezohazoma (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Heart4ever (2 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 مايو 2012)

thank u


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 مايو 2012)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## waficisco (25 مايو 2012)

اشكرك جدا نحنوا في انتظار اخر اعمالك


----------



## amir eleslam (28 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## Saleem023 (31 مايو 2012)

*المباني الطينية*

كيف نصلح المباني الطينيه 

لماذا يتم اضافة التبن الى الطين 

أرجو المساعده


----------



## engmhelal (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadaherzoo (1 يوليو 2012)

thnx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## emad lashin (1 يوليو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## medo222 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

تحية تقدير وإعزاز للآخ المهندس/مجدى


----------



## محمد النواري (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (8 أكتوبر 2012)

اي عمل للمكتبة الهندسية العربية يعتبر انجاز مهم فأن تشعل شمعة خير من أن تلعن الظلام لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## م هيام (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس


----------



## أبو سحر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وغفر لك ولوالديك

*


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdul elnadif (17 سبتمبر 2013)

Thanks indeed for your effort, جزيتم الف خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## teefaah (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حاتم المختار (26 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا وجزالك الله خيرا​


----------



## TARIQ ALJABRI (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا. شكرا أخي الكريم.​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا مشكور اخي الكريم ​


----------



## nanoo201010 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا علي المستندات ذات الفائدة الكبيرة
لك كل التوفيق:20:


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامن العام (28 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خيرا​


----------



## mohshazly1581 (28 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 يونيو 2015)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م/وليد البسيونى (22 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## sulaimance (31 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

